# Running games with no CD



## Negotiator (Aug 14, 2005)

In most pc games, you still need to place the cd into the drive to play the game. 
but is there a file I can copy from the cd to my computer, so that I dont have to put the cd into the drive every time i want to play?


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

not without being illegal on most games. This is one of those things that can have legal uses, but can also have a ton of illegal ones. I'm sending a message to the mods about if this can be answered.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

If you owned the CD and don't share it I am not sure.
I think if we answer you it could be used to do illegal things.

I'll wait to see what other Mods think though.

Welcome to TSG.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think some games allow you to copy the cds to the hard drive. If they do, then it should be no problem. If you get them copied to the hard drive, and it still asks for the cdrom to be inserted (most cases), then, no, we can't help you overcome that issue.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I've heard of creating a virtual drive (not sure of the process) that will allow you to use the CD info on the HD.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Info here:
http://www.chickensys.com/support/software/translator/specialfeatures/virtualdrives2.html


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

On this forum we do not ackknowledge illegal actions, 99.9% of game companies state not to copy their software in any way shape or form, so just put the disc in every time and call it good :-D


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

ChRoNo16 said:


> *On this forum we do not ackknowledge illegal actions, * 99.9% of game companies state not to copy their software in any way shape or form, so just put the disc in every time and call it good :-D


  Who are these we people you refer to?


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

The peoplee of the dont steal software becuz its relly relly mean and it makes me broke federation


----------



## wrxboy04 (Aug 1, 2005)

its not illegal if he owns the game...but if you dont want to use the cd just make the cd into a .iso and mount it to a virtual drive using a program for example like d-tools


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

yes it is illegal, making any kind of copy or altering the software is illegal 99% of the time, and its just not right, whats wrong with putting in the cd everytime? its not you games or somethign and u cant always have cd? its more convenient yes, but illegal, whatever u do is your choice, but you dont need an ISO, just copy all the files to a folder and such and such..


----------



## wrxboy04 (Aug 1, 2005)

you can do that but no its not illegal to make a copy or do any of that such if you are making it for your own pleasure. not selling it or distributing it


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

i'm going to have to say making an .iso is for illegal purposes a majority of the time. even if you dont start out that way, once you put all of you cd's on your hard drive, why would you keep the cds. im going to have to say that helping someone make an image would be illegal. making an unprotected mp3 of the new foo fighters album is illegal, the fact that we are having this discussion means something. I have many an iso, and i usually by a cd then sell the game back. i dont think we should encourage this type of acting. i just dont like the sound of it.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I haven't seen a game or app that had a Eula that prevented making an iso image and using it on the machine it is licensed to. Might be one...just haven't seen one yet.
D-tools ....:up:

You lease the software, not the plastic disc.
A backup for personal use is legal. So long as you don't distrubite it.

Making an iso of an app isn't modifying the software, it's making a virtual cd to be played in a virtual cd player.


----------



## phoenix01134 (Sep 18, 2005)

hmm,i believe i heard from some1 there is another way to b able to play a game wit no cd,u download a "crack" i think,and u apply it to sumthin(i forgot what >.<),dats about all i remember and i mite have even gotten it completely wrong as i am a complete newbie when it comes to this type of stuff. and oh yea,if u actually own the cd and dont distribute it than its perfectly legal,but chances r u wouldnt want to play it without a cd just cuz of a tiny inconvenience


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

LOL!....I see that I had better start using the spellchecker late at night.


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

there are a few games out there that detect for daemon, and if they find it, you cant play. you have to unistall your fake drives inorder to play the game. i think it is starforce protection.


----------



## Arkuden (Mar 8, 2004)

Just becuase u dont want to run off the cd doesnt mean that you are doing any illegal activity at all. There are several reasons to not want or need a cd. The one i used to do most often was for Diablo 2. Had to have the cd to play it. 

Get a copy of Alcohol 120% or something similar keeping in mind it is a shareware program with a free trial. Make an ISO of the cd and mount it as a virutal drive. Your game load times will improve drasticly as will the smoothness of your game play to a degree. Keep in mind also that using virtual drives as found with Alcohol or clone cd may cause problems with features like Hibernate and suspend for your computer. Some newer versions have fixed this but i still see it happen. Naturally if your EULA prohibits any of the above it is illegal but there are games that allow you to do such things provided you are not doing so just to do another illegal activity.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

i have afew games on my pc that way............works great...


----------



## Vaerok (Oct 3, 2005)

I use CloneCD and Daemon Tools. I haven't had too many troubles so far, just do a search on the daemon tools forum and there will be an answer. I don't think it's illegal, I only do it because I'm lazy. I own all the CDs I have images for so I don't see a problem.


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

it really does because it's tampering with software, but wghat would i know, my life is ONLY based on video games...


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

This thread touches on the whole current debate about copyright law.

The paradox:
Under copyright law, it is legal for the legal owner to make a copy for back up purposes.
Following a court ruling in the US and laws in some other countries as well, it is now illegal to circumvent protection measures on the CD.
Without doing 'b' you cannot do 'a' with more current CDs and therefore you cannot legally make the backup that you are legally entitled to.

In terms of the original post in this thread, I'd guess the answer is that if you can make an iso or copy the cd to the computer without circumventing protection measures (and assuming legal ownership of the original and not passing the original to another), then it _might_ be legal. I say _might_ because in this case you're not making the copy for backup purposes; you are changing the way the software was intended to run by the author/supplier, and unless there's an option to copy everything to the hard drive when you install it I'd think they don't want you to do that. And if you have to circumvent protection measures to make the copy, then it's definitely illegal.

Some years ago one of the computer mags had a cover cd that included a route finder program. After installing it, you have to insert the CD each time to use it, which is a pain. Readers asked whether they could avoid this and the magazine told them how. Then in a following issue they retracted that advice, saying that other readers had pointed out that the 'fix' ran foul of the EULA. As I said, this was some years ago and way before the recent ruling on circumvention...but even then the EULA prevented the user from legally changing things so the software would run without the CD.

Cheers...


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

CDROMS and DVDROMS shouldn't be handled ad infinitum, and endlessly swapped in and out of drives. Even while DVDs seem generally more fault tolerant than CDs, they still can get dropped, scratched, stepped on, sat on, etc...

For this reason, I either make images, copy contents to HDD, or else burn backups to CD-R / DVD+R. This is what programs like CloneCD, DvdShrink, et al, are intended for, anyway. Any tool, recording, or other device can be used illegally, no matter what the intent of the creator of the device, the medium, or its content.

Even when playing some the old classic adventure games like Riven or Alida, performance suffers when playing off the optical drive, and you will get tired of swapping discs long before you get tired of playing the games, and will soon appreciate the advantage of being able to copy all the discs to your HDD.

Some may argue: "If guns were outlawed, only outlaws would have guns".
This creates a dilemma (a paradox, if you will) for the casual modification of game code, in order to allow it to be more conveniently executed.

What's next - legislature prohibiting more than one set of car keys per registered owner of a car? Auto makers have already made the venture more costly and difficult, as well, by embedding ROM chips in the keys themselves. It's all in the name of "security", but at the legal owner's inconvenience and expense. Forcing this "protection" on the new owner is no less ridiculous than the most recent implications of the DMCA, RIAA, or MPAA.

Copy protection is for the honest people, anyway. Anything can, and will eventually, be cracked...


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

Surreal2 said:


> This thread touches on the whole current debate about copyright law.
> 
> The paradox:
> Under copyright law, it is legal for the legal owner to make a copy for back up purposes.
> ...


I love the way you think, and thank you for doing some work for me there :-D


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

ChRoNo16 said:


> I love the way you think, and thank you for doing some work for me there :-D


LOL - you're welcome...copyright law is a pet subject of mine at the moment.

Fact is, if there wasn't so much illegal copying/pirating of software, the authors/suppliers wouldn't need to invest time, money and effort in developing methods to prevent this.

As *gyrgrls* said, this often leads to inconvenience for the legal owner - and creates the paradox between legal rights under copyright law vs restrictions imposed by other laws.

Ultimately I think this is a 'grey' area in the minds of many legal owners. None of the measures are likely to prevent those intent on cracking or illegal copying in the long run. On the other hand, many legal owners might choose to do things that are prima facie illegal but which are not done with criminal intent.

I doubt there are many who have never broken the speed limit. 'Good' drivers who do this will be doing so intentionally, since they will be aware of the need to take additional care while driving at faster speeds. Given the right conditions, it need not necessarily be unsafe to do so per se - but it's still illegal and if you get caught you have to face the penalties.

And folk who write software (from the posts, I think *ChRoNo16* does) or other works with copyright protection also have the right to earn a living from their efforts and not have people use their work for free. If I wrote a brilliant game I'd be pretty upset if I didn't get rich because everyone copied the CD and passed it on to their mates.

Cheers....


----------



## Vaerok (Oct 3, 2005)

If anyone is interested I found the exact reference in the Australian Copyright Act, it's exactly the same as the American version. It's exactly what Surreal said, you can make backups but only if the program isn't designed so that you can't.

http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/cth/consol_act/ca1968133/s47c.html


----------



## dynamic slav (Oct 7, 2005)

use virtual cd drive.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Before I buy a game, I make sure I can play it without the CD. It had better be a killer game if I can't break the encryption.

That is all I should, and will say on the subject. I have one game that I need the CD for.


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

foo fighters just put a link on there webpage to download a way to get around their copy protection. SOOOO. I say you can make a copy, if that is legal, then this is.


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

dannyboyfx said:


> foo fighters just put a link on there webpage to download a way to get around their copy protection. SOOOO. I say you can make a copy, if that is legal, then this is.


Ooooh... they just might get into trouble with record company for doing that.

But maybe not, if the BTO's at the label say it's OK.

Ironic, but true. Usually, when you sign with a label, the record company then
owns all legal rights to the recording ... not you!

This is why there are so many independent artists cropping up lately. 
Artists are getting fed up with fascism of the recording industry.


----------



## longhorns242 (Oct 11, 2005)

THERE IS A WAY....its called Game drive its a programe u can buy or download. google it Game Drive. its awesome


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Super-D-38, I've removed your post.

That will earn you a 24 hour time out. You know better than that! 



You like my wink wink too


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

okay, a few artist are showing how to get around copy protection. Sony is show how to get around it. This makes me think that cracking the copy protection is legal. I suggest Dameon Tools, or Alcohol 120% to make an iso, and run the CD. Still beware, some games will detect dameon tools and uninstall it without warning you.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

OK, I was allowed out of the corner.. 

Candy, do you have any idea how boring the net is without TSG?

My apologies, I went to far with a "hint".. I thought it was along the lines of, "Just use the .iso image on your hard drive." "And use D-tools or Alcohol to do it."

I guess that isn't helping piracy, as much as a No CD crack would.. 

I mean you no ill will Candy, just a small clarification as to my thinking at the time.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thank you for the email as well. You caught me after I had long signed off and gone to bed  That got you out of the corner sooner  (wink, wink)

Next time, try to get into trouble earlier in the day


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Deal.. What is the best time for you?... 

I wasn't even home when ya threw me in the corner.. That's why the e-mail was so late...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I replied to your email


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Oh, right... OK. Trouble before 8 (PSD).. 
K I'll remember that. 

Thanks Candy.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

A note to all the people here that sugested drive emulation software as an option for not using the game CD to play a purchased game. To my understanding it is not illegal BUT game manufacturers are now starting to include virtual drive detection as part of their copyright protection and will sometimes stop installs other times not allow you to play if any are found. Now here's the problem, breaking copyright protection is illegal!

I had to search to find an example, one is SafeDisc v3 which will allow a game to be run from a virtual drive only if the original CD is available for verification (in otherwords in the CD drive). Once verified however the CD can be removed and the game played without it.


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

if a game has starforce, you must uninstall all of the drives. The next version of dameon will get past it, but yeah. You need to be sure to keep your CD's safe.


----------



## donahu1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Aren't they refered to as a "game fix"? It is not a cheat/crack. If you go to the "official" game site on-line, many of them provide you a link to a NO CD Patch.
Example: EA Sports provides many links for the games such asTiger Woods 2004, TW 2005. I own both and it is very nice to play the game without installing the course disk into you CD-rom every time.
I own Tiger Wood 2006 and I'm patiently waiting for a "game fix" at EA sports. There are other very popular sites. Illegal? I sure as heck don't feel I am cheating any one. 
http://www.gameburnworld.com/pcgamefixes.shtml


----------



## milos85 (Feb 5, 2005)

The easieast way to play games without CD is to use virtual drive, but I don't know is it legal because I am Serbian, and we use ilegal software all the time. In Serbia you can buy a game for less than 1 $, who cares if that is ilegal.


----------



## donahu1 (Sep 12, 2005)

yeah I hear you. And I used to buy beer in Sarajevo for 20 cents!


----------



## GTA (Oct 19, 2005)

GOD! why dont u guys shut ur traps and stop ur whining and help me with GameDrive 10 already! Its so freaking confusing, make image this, VCD image that,ISO this to that Virtual drive insert this! WTF?!?!?! I purchased Grand Theft Auto San Andreas at media play for $53.29 and Farcry at walrmart for $22.65 OK?!?!?!? Ill scan the DAM recipts to prove to you little copyright babies! ALL i want to do is to play my game without puting in the disc everytime, Yes it more conveint! But thats not the only reason, im very clumsy person, i drop and scratch my cds, and My game disc are no exception! In order to save my game disc from myself i need to somehow start my games witout the discs! now are u retards gonna help me or what? GOD!


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

GTA watch the language!
This thread like your other one I found earlier is skating on very thin ice. Watch it.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

GTA isn't even the thread starter!

Anyway...there's enough info in this thread to google up an easy answer.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

GTA, please refrain from using this kind of language. Many people use this site that are young, and we don't condone any bad language at all:



> Category III Offenses
> Intentional Offenses
> Crude or Rude Intent - Tech Support Guy was designed to be a community of people who can help one-another, and should be completely free of any profanity and vulgar language. There is absolutely no excuse for being rude to a user. Uncivilized and offensive language (especially cursing of any sort), images, or anything else, used anywhere on the board (including your user name) is completely unacceptable.


http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

eddie


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

Stoner said:


> GTA isn't even the thread starter!
> 
> Anyway...there's enough info in this thread to google up an easy answer.


 Hey Stoner! How you doin? Haven't spoken in a while!

My point was that GTA was the one using the unwholesome language towards people, and he's never going to get support for anything if he continues like that. Also the way he is requesting about pontentially illegal software.
Hope that cleared everything up Stoner!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

talon03 said:


> Hey Stoner! How you doin? Haven't spoken in a while!
> 
> My point was that GTA was the one using the unwholesome language towards people, and he's never going to get support for anything if he continues like that. Also the way he is requesting about pontentially illegal software.
> Hope that cleared everything up Stoner!


I agree, there was no reason for that response from him.....that was his first post to this thread, I believe. Totally unsocial 

TSG has policies and it makes no difference to legalities on specifics.....it's Mike's site and he makes the rules. While I think there are circumstances that are legal, I have no intention to go against the directives of the administration....I like it here too much the way it is 

As I'm not a gamer, I'm not too concerned anyway 
I know how and I ain't tellin'....._


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

It is indeed Mike's site and he makes very good rules!


----------



## donahu1 (Sep 12, 2005)

This GTA wants everything handed to him. If he were to go to the URL on my post, he would have found a NO-CD patch for his game. I guess that was too much work??


----------

